
Why you want to reject linked connection request from recruiters - chrisbennet
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.brelson.com&#x2F;2011&#x2F;05&#x2F;how-recruiters-are-posing-a-threat-to-linkedin-even-though-they-dont-mean-to&#x2F;<p>I tried submitting just the URL but it didn&#x27;t work for me (&quot;Please try again&quot;).
======
superflit
I don't.

And there is a lot of people who WANTS to be connected with GOOOD --> honest
and good recruiters

~~~
iends
Too bad you can't tell who the good ones are from a LinkedIn request.

